# How can i install lxde-meta without alsa?



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

How can i install lxde-meta without alsa?

make install clean

```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/lxpanel/work/lxpanel-0.3.7'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/lxpanel/work/lxpanel-0.3.7'
===>  Installing for lxpanel-0.3.7_5
===>   lxpanel-0.3.7_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libasound.so.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/lib/libasound.so.2 in /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib
===>  linux-alsa-lib-1.0.10.3_2 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: default package building at OSVERSION>=800076 was changed to linux-f10 ports, 
please define OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS to build other linux infrastructure ports.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/linux-alsa-lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/lxde-meta.
```
I selected alsa once.Now can't deselect that.
How can i deselect alsa to install lxpanel?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

Probably read the error message and act acordingly...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/x11/lxpanel/ && make rmconfig && make clean install clean[/cmd]


----------

